# Personal promotion



## Cowboy_Ken

I believe this is the proper location to let every know that ; I'M A GREAT GUY!!!!


*everyone


----------



## wellington

Congrats, but I want proof of your wife confirming that


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Dangâ€¦always fine printâ€¦


----------



## CtTortoiseMom

Oh my gosh, congrats! Did you just find this out or is this something you have known for awhile?


----------



## Spn785

Who told you this? Whoever it was is a liar.  Just kidding!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Oh my gosh, congrats! Did you just find this out or is this something you have known for awhile?



I've known this for many years. I just naturally figured someone would let everyone know so I could continue to be modest. No one did, so I figured it was time to let all know.


On a side note CtTortoiseMom is pretty great too, if y'all don't know it!


----------



## Yvonne G

Oh boy, oh boy (rubs hands together with glee)! Is this like a vendor review? I've known Cowboy Ken for a great number of years (twitches with a liar's tell) and he's just a wonderful person! I simply can't say enough good about him...so I guess I'd better not!


----------



## Tom

Hey! I can confirm it! I've talked to Ken personally a few times. I can tell you, first hand, he IS a great guy! I recently met a family member of his, and not only is Ken a great guy, but so was his family member. And his great family member ALSO confirmed that Ken was a great guy. It seems to be a family of great guys. Wow. This is just... great.


----------



## Yvonne G

Tom:

I'm gathering from your post that Ken and his family member are "great!!" Ya know what? That's just GREAT!!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

And we are one, big a$$ happy family. 
Under one, big a$$ family tree. 

And we are one, big a$$ happy family.
And life is one, big a$$ family jubilee!


----------



## Zamric

If you were REALLY GREAT! your name would be Zyphod Beeblebrox but you would need another head for that! (and of course 2 pairs of Really Great sunglasses)


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Zamric said:


> Zyphod Beeblebrox (and of course 2 pairs of Really Great sunglasses)



(Jumps to google imagesâ€¦) and two hats!


----------



## Spn785

Zamric said:


> If you were REALLY GREAT! your name would be Zyphod Beeblebrox but you would need another head for that! (and of course 2 pairs of Really Great sunglasses)



LOL!!! That's GREAT!


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Zamric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zyphod Beeblebrox (and of course 2 pairs of Really Great sunglasses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Jumps to google imagesâ€¦) and two hats!
Click to expand...


and muss his hair? Not on your life! His ego would never allow such a thing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I need a hat to help contain my ego


----------



## Zamric

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I need a hat to help contain my ego



Exactly!

In the immortal words of Zyphod Beeblebrox...

"If there is anything more inportant than MY ego, I want it shot and brought to me"

after all, how else would he survive the Total Perspective Vortex? (a machine that shows the victim himself in relation the the Whole Universe)


----------



## bigred

Well this post made me stop and take some time to look inward at myself and reflect a bit. I had to stop, I scared myself. Ken you seem like a good guy, anyone that starts a name with cowboy in front of it has to be ok


----------



## mctlong

Heehee, I guess this section _is_ called _personal promotion_.


----------



## Zamric

I'd promote myself, but I'm already spread pretty thin as it is!


----------



## Kerryann

Who is this Ken guy?? I have never heard of him before?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Kerryann said:


> Who is this Ken guy?? I have never heard of him before?



Â°Â¿Â° 
}~~{


----------



## Tom

bigred said:


> Ken you seem like a good guy, anyone that starts a name with cowboy in front of it has to be ok



NO! Not "good". GREAT!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Thank you Tom.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

In case you're wondering, yup STILL am!


----------



## sibi

Your head couldn't fit into a hat...it's so big. Hahaha Yes, I haven't met him yet, but I heard that he rides a buffalo, has been attacked by a Cougar, fell into a river with a newborn baby, and was shot by some men wishing to be like him


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Still a great guy. Lol.


----------



## sibi

Yes you are! You and Karen must be a hoot to hang out with. Maybe one day we'll meet.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Yes you are! You and Karen must be a hoot to hang out with. Maybe one day we'll meet.



Not to seem too snobby, but... Good luck getting us east of the continental divide!


----------



## haidao88

Prefect lol since I'm west coast Cali maybe one day I'll be able to meet this great cowboy riding Aldabra tortoise lol 


My tortoise Peach hates apples


----------



## haidao88

Jk jk... No one should ride tortoises that's just wrong 


My tortoise Peach hates apples


----------



## Vickie

Tom said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ken you seem like a good guy, anyone that starts a name with cowboy in front of it has to be ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO! Not "good". GREAT!
Click to expand...


From what I have seen thus far I got to agree Tom. Very helpful kind guy and can really get someone to laugh. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

As it is, I'm still an amazingly Great Guy. My tortoises even think so.


----------



## Jacqui

still so modest, too.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen says I'm a narcissist and I point out that if I wasn't amazing I wouldn't be one.


----------



## Jacqui

From all your various comments on different threads, I would love to meet Karen some day.


----------



## wellington

Jacqui said:


> From all your various comments on different threads, I would love to meet Karen some day.



Me too. I still want to hear her opinion, but with Ken out of the room. Jacqui, road trip and we'll take HER out too dinner, a few (lots of)drinks for her, then start the drilling.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Sulcata_Sandy has met Karen. 
On a side note, Karen doesn't drink.


----------



## sibi

Don't forget to include me. If Ken and Karen won't cross the continental divide, then I will. Now is the time for everyone to shake in their boots


----------



## sibi

Why are my post never allowed on this thread?!?!


----------



## Jacqui

sibi said:


> Why are my post never allowed on this thread?!?!



Perhaps a time lag? They are showing now.[/align]


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Posts here need to be moderator approved before they show.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Sulcata_Sandy has met Karen.
> On a side note, Karen doesn't drink.



Darn, we'll just have to trick her then. Get her real comfortable, laughing, then sneak in the right questions in between the laughing. 
and Sandy don't know what we know


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Now I'm confussedâ€¦


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I'm confussedâ€¦



 hehe


----------



## Jacqui

Ken, now she won't believe what I told her in PM, that it's because she is special. 

No, actually I thought none of the other Mods were on to have approved it, (but they snuck in on me) and thus it might have been a lag from when Kelly was on earlier.




Cowboy_Ken said:


> Now I'm confussedâ€¦



*high fives Barb* Good Moderating job!! Well done!!


----------



## sibi

Why?


Cowboy_Ken said:


> Posts here need to be moderator approved before they show.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

sibi said:


> Why?



I think to protect my â€œdelicate" ego were someone to be mean.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Karen just said, â€œI'll tell them whatever they want to know. Fire away. "


----------



## Sulcata_Sandy

Karen puts up with crazy Ken and his tortoise addiction....she's a rock star in my book.

Wellington, sometimes things are better left unsaid. Is this where we hear about Ken and his mani-pedi's and bikini waxing? Today is Karens day off, a man needs to get all purdied for his woman, right? My boyfriend takes longer to groom himself than most women....don't get me wrong, I'm a neat freak and I like a well groomed man...but DUDE! Hurry up! Hahaha.

Ken, awesome is as awesome does...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I had Karen read this, and she said, very matter of factually, â€œYou're always purdy to me honey!" Awwww


----------



## wellington

Man, you better hang on to her and give her whatever she wants. 

Sibi, I'm tired, I had a long day, so I am hoping my memory is serving me correctly. The reason for mod approval is so members that have not reached the criteria to post in this section don't. It would be a big problem left open and I don't believe there is an easy way to have it opened after it being mod approved. Hope that made sense


On and yes, also so we can keep Ken protected. Only nicey nice or the friendly picking nice allowed


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

wellington said:


> Man, you better hang on to her and give her whatever she wants.



I LOVE giving her whatever she wants. She asks and I do what it takes. I KNOW I'm lucky, lucky in love.


----------



## wellington

Cowboy_Ken said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, you better hang on to her and give her whatever she wants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE giving her whatever she wants. She asks and I do what it takes. I KNOW I'm lucky, lucky in love.
Click to expand...


Awww that's so sweet.. Darn it, now I have to agree with you and the others 
You are a great guy . She's pretty darn lucky too


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

I case there was any question, yup, I still am!


----------



## HJ1983

Mr. Cowboy Ken! I believe you!


----------



## T33's Torts

*runs hands together*
Well well well. 
What have we got here?  

I see that you couldn't contain your ego into your hat again. 

Ask Karen, maybe she'll find you a bigger one!


----------



## AZtortMom

tffnytorts said:


> *runs hands together*
> Well well well.
> What have we got here?
> 
> I see that you couldn't contain your ego into your hat again.
> 
> Ask Karen, maybe she'll find you a bigger one!



Oh boy! The remarks that I could make to this.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

AZtortMom said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> *runs hands together*
> Well well well.
> What have we got here?
> 
> I see that you couldn't contain your ego into your hat again.
> 
> Ask Karen, maybe she'll find you a bigger one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! The remarks that I could make to this.....
Click to expand...


Again I'll state what should be obvious, if I wasn't awesome, I wouldn't be a narcissist. On a side note, I stay away from gazing into ponds. LOL


----------



## Jeff Hattem

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I believe this is the proper location to let every know that ; I'M A GREAT GUY!!!!
> 
> 
> *everyone




Considering all the other things we have in common, I don't find this surprising at all!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just an update.
I'm more amazing than previously though possible!


----------



## Jeff Hattem

As a newbie to the forum (though not to tortoises) I just wanted to say that it is a privilege to know that such an amazing individual is a member of a community to which I also belong. I aspire to learn from your example if that is possible.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Jeff Hattem said:


> As a newbie to the forum (though not to tortoises) I just wanted to say that it is a privilege to know that such an amazing individual is a member of a community to which I also belong. I aspire to learn from your example if that is possible.


Is it possible for one to touch a star? Can one see the breeze of spring?


----------



## Abdulla6169

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Is it possible for one to touch a star? Can one see the breeze of spring?


What star are you talking about? I'm usually mentioned when star is... Technically you can see the spring breeze if there is a nearby wild fire, technically... Unless I'm the spring breeze, there are no exceptions!


----------



## Jeff Hattem

Well, in all humility, and with with the utmost regard for your superiority in these matters, I am these things also.
Your acolyte,


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just checked, still amazing!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Wow. I just went and reread this thread from start. It was somewhat saddening to see all the friends who have come and gone…


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Wow. I just went and reread this thread from start. It was somewhat saddening to see all the friends who have come and gone…


its okay cowboy, I'm your friend


----------



## Maggie Cummings

You're a nut job...


----------



## Shakudo

LMAO

I want Ken as a neighbor.


----------



## Abdulla6169

Ken is one in 7,266,682,481! He is the greatest cowboy I have met


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> You're a nut job...


You act as if you just learned this...


----------



## Blakem

I read this whole thing. I don't know how I've missed this thread for the Many times it was bumped for being great! There definitely is a lot of members that I thought would stick around that have not. It's just the way it is. 

On a side note. I think it's great that Ken the Great bring(s?) His sulcata to the bar!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Jeff Hattem said:


> As a newbie to the forum (though not to tortoises) I just wanted to say that it is a privilege to know that such an amazing individual is a member of a community to which I also belong. I aspire to learn from your example if that is possible.



His only example is to talk too much...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

maggie3fan said:


> His only example is to talk too much...


Only because of the sound of my voice and I have great things to say and so enjoy hearing about them!


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Well, frankly I think Karen is a saint and we ought to throw a party about it before winter hit's....


----------



## Maggie Cummings

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Only because of the sound of my voice and I have great things to say and so enjoy hearing about them!


I DO enjoy your voice...


----------



## Cowboy_Ken




----------



## mike taylor

Man Ken you're a great guy, but with my help you're going to be a magnificent guy !


----------



## tortdad

Wow, wth did i just read lol


----------



## Team Gomberg

How has this thread been around for 2 years and I'm just now seeing it??! Haha


----------



## mike taylor

I know right! Tom told me about it today . Crazy! Ken needs that cowboy hat . Because its the only one to fit that big head . Hahaha


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

When Karen and I were married, she insisted I not wear the hat during the ceremony. As a good man should, I agreed. As soon as we turned to head down the isle thing, one of my groomsmen handed it off to me!!!!! LOL.


----------



## mike taylor

My wife made me cut my hair and it never came back! I have the start of a cul-de-sac on my head . Hasn't gone away completely but it is thin .


----------



## tortdad

mike taylor said:


> My wife made me cut my hair and it never came back! I have the start of a cul-de-sac on my head . Hasn't gone away completely but it is thin .


Mine too but it's from too many U-turns under the sheets


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Don't derail MY self promotion thread guys. Start your own bromance thread. @mike taylor @tortdad


----------



## tortdad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Don't derail MY self promotion thread guys. Start your own bromance thread. @mike taylor @tortdad



Yes sir Mr Awesome!

Just figured since you were the nicest guy around you wouldn't mind sharing some love


----------



## mike taylor

He said he was a great guy . Not a nice guy . Fine I will!


----------



## puffy137

Oh Lord its hard to be humble, 
When he's perfect in every way. 
He can't wait to look in the mirror , 
Cos he gets more good-looking each day.
To know him is to love him , 
He must be a hell of a man .
Oh lord its hard to be humble 
But he's doing the best that he can.


----------



## puffy137

I'm sure you deserve all the kudos Ken . That song used to be sung by my cousins husband , he was practically perfect in every way , a complete gentleman. He sang it to himself as he shaved & his wife completely agreed with him . Such perfect creatures are few & far between , an endangered species in fact . So here's wishing you a long happy life ,best wishes !.


----------



## mike taylor

Hey back to awesome world!


----------



## Moozillion

puffy137 said:


> Oh Lord its hard to be humble,
> When he's perfect in every way.
> He can't wait to look in the mirror ,
> Cos he gets more good-looking each day.
> To know him is to love him ,
> He must be a hell of a man .
> Oh lord its hard to be humble
> But he's doing the best that he can.


LOVE THIS!!!!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Ken, where are you? 
Don't tell me you've migrated to awesome world as well?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

It would seem Karen doesn't see me as great as I do. She asked me for a divorce Thursday night. I've been a little distracted.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Oh my God, I am so, so sorry. I don't know what to say except sorry.


----------



## mike taylor

Crap Ken that sucks .


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Yup. Pretty sucks big time.


----------



## mike taylor

Is she willing to work on it? It takes two people to make it work .


----------



## tortdad

That sucks man


----------



## Moozillion

I am so, SO sorry to hear this.


----------



## puffy137

Now We will all be worrying about Ken. This is a bad turn of events. Hope he can smile through it all.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Ultimately I shall be fine. I know how my brain works. I will block out the pain and heavy heart I'm feeling now and I won't end up remembering it. 
My mom raised us kids to always believe in hope. And with that, I always have, until all is lost, hope and faith. I love her to the depths of my heart, and will, until things are done. 
I except my responsibility for failing in areas of our relationship, but puff, I am that guy that waits for the lady our my elders to go into the store before be, unhurried. As for Karen, always if she's wanted and I can provide, it's my honor to provide it for her. You know, the “oh honey just look at that! It would be perfect over the couch."
Hope all that's not TMI. Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## lismar79

My thoughts and prayers go out to you, hope everything works out for the best.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Ultimately I shall be fine. I know how my brain works. I will block out the pain and heavy heart I'm feeling now and I won't end up remembering it.
> My mom raised us kids to always believe in hope. And with that, I always have, until all is lost, hope and faith. I love her to the depths of my heart, and will, until things are done.
> I except my responsibility for failing in areas of our relationship, but puff, I am that guy that waits for the lady our my elders to go into the store before be, unhurried. As for Karen, always if she's wanted and I can provide, it's my honor to provide it for her. You know, the “oh honey just look at that! It would be perfect over the couch."
> Hope all that's not TMI. Thanks everyone for your support.


You have so many friends on this forum,old and new all so concerned about about you and thinking and praying for you every day.
It is brave and possibly therapeutic for you to post here. Not TMI at all. People care. Their hearts are with you in this difficult time.


----------



## sissyofone

Cowboy Ken, I just want you to know that my prayers and thoughts are with you and Karen. I wish you both the best and hope things work theirselves out. Have faith, be strong and know that you both are in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## Moozillion

Ken, I'm thinking of you and praying that everything works out for the best, whatever that may be. <HUG>


----------



## Randi

I don't know you but.. I'm really sorry for the situation you find yourself in. My thoughts are with you and your family. I hope it all works out for the best. And by the way, you ARE great.


----------



## Heather H

sorry  I hope your friends on here can make you smile. Even if it's just for a little bit. Hugs


----------



## DawnH

I am so sorry. I don't know you well but you are one of my favorite posters here. I have been there - it sucks, big time. I was over the whole love thing for many years until I met my husband. (I say he stalked me...lol) 17 years and 2 beautiful girls later here we are. 

You are a good egg Ken. You are in my thoughts and prayers. For sure.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

@mike taylor… 
Dead thread? Mines over a year dead…


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Not any more.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Hello, Cowboy.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Not any more.


Hey, you've changed your avatar.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Yeah, it's been a long time and Tidgy was sulking because she was the Calendar Girl for August, but now September's here she needs to show people how beautiful and smart she is.
She won that game.


----------



## mike taylor

Yeah I have a dead thread. I gotta do some more promotions. Hahahahaha


----------



## mike taylor

Great guy ? Hahahahaha


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Are there any refreshments in here ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Are there any refreshments in here ?


There are always refreshments here at the Ranch. It's a b.y.o.r. type ranch, so if it's dry, who's fault would that be?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> There are always refreshments here at the Ranch. It's a b.y.o.r. type ranch, so if it's dry, who's fault would that be?


Errrrmmmm...................
wifey's ?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Oddly enough I’m still here just no longer at the ranch. Some may know of the fun and intertwining car wreck I was in, and the all the wells on my ranch started sucking air and not water, wells need to make water not air, but I’m for all intents and purposes I’m here and I’m still GREAT [emoji1360]


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Oddly enough I’m still here just no longer at the ranch. Some may know of the fun and intertwining car wreck I was in, and the all the wells on my ranch started sucking air and not water, wells need to make water not air, but I’m for all intents and purposes I’m here and I’m still GREAT [emoji1360]


Airwells. 
Not very useful.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Just checked and yup, gettin more amazing each day.


----------

